# CZ Kadet .22 Pistol



## cz-aus

Hi All

Does anyone have a CZ Kadet that they could measure the barrel with the action closed and let me know how long it is?

cz-aus


----------



## Wandering Man

Things are pretty quiet on this thread. Looks like no who has one has seen this thread, yet.

In the meantime,

Welcome aboard. Glad to have you on the forum.

WM


----------



## cnorm

You might have a little more luck over at www.czshooters.com, might be worth a try.


----------



## cz-aus

Hi Guys

Thanks for the welcome, will try the other forum as well..

cz-aus


----------



## rfawcs

Well, I just ordered my CZ Kadet conversion kit with the slide/barrel modified for my .22LR muzzle suppressors. I should have it in 2-3 weeks, after the check clears. I ordered it from Mark McWillis at TROS ( www.trosusa.com ). I'll post photos after I get it.


----------



## rfawcs

Well, the kit arrived today. I was surprised that it didn't need any fitting/filing at all; it was a tight fit at first, but after working the slide a (very) little, it fit just fine.

Another nice thing is that the sights are clearly visible over the suppressor, an SRT Arms Cheyenne XL.

To the range!


----------



## pakmc

*cz in .22*

yes, the .22 kadit will fit most CZ's even the P-02 and/or PCR.
I've got one with the factory target showing under an inch at 25 meterrs. the other one is just over an inch at 25 meters. They are as accurate as anything on the market.
Pat


----------

